
Inside the Troubled Development of Star Citizen - smacktoward
http://www.kotaku.co.uk/2016/09/23/inside-the-troubled-development-of-star-citizen
======
warmfusion
Its amazing how many parallels I can see in some software houses I've worked
at.

Scope creep, unclear prioritisation, poor roadmap breakdown, hero cultures.
Its not an unusual situation at all, but it is unusual to be in such a public
facing position, and to be able to grow to such a size without a product for
sale.

Its like a tech bubble running inside its very own organisation.

